#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Πληρωμή εισφοράς ΤΕΕ στην Τράπεζα Αττικής

## josif1976

Μήπως ξέρετε πότε θα τελειώσει το μαρτύριο να κατεβαίνουμε κέντρο στο ΤΕΕ να πληρώνουμε το 2% της νόμιμης?
Δεν μπορούν να το βάλουν να το πληρώνουμε όπως το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΕΜΠ στην Τρ. Αττικής ή ΕΤΕ ?

----------


## Xάρης

Καλά, εσύ ακόμα περνάς από τα γραφεία του ΤΕΕ; Αν είναι δυνατόν!

Δεν χρειάζεται φίλε μου. Πηγαίνεις στην ηλεκτρονική σελίδα του ΤΕΕ, μπαίνεις στο σύστημα αμοιβών με τους κωδικούς σου, εκεί που υπολογίζεται η νόμιμη αμοιβή υπάρχει ένα πεδίο για να συμπληρώσεις την συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή.
Αν δεν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή θα επιλέξεις την εργασία "Δεν έχει καθοριστεί νόμιμη αμοιβή"
Υπολογίζεται αυτόματα το 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ (για την ακρίβεια 2,048% μαζί με το χαρτόσημο και τον ΟΓΑ) και επιλέγεις τον τρόπο πληρωμής, μέσω PayPal, δεκτές όλες οι πιστωτικές κάρτες, ή κατάθεσης σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό. 
Υπάρχει σύνδεση του συστήματος του ΤΕΕ με τα internet banking όλων σχεδόν των τραπεζών.

Πέρα όμως από την πληρωμή της εισφοράς υπέρ ΤΕΕ, το ίδιο κάνεις και με την εισφορά υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, πάλι μέσω του συστήματος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ, αλλά και το ΦΕΜ μέσω του TAXIS.

Επιπλέον, πάλι μέσω του συστήματος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ, μπορείς να καταθέσεις ηλεκτρονικά σε μορφή pdf υποχρεωτικά, αντίγραφο του συμφωνητικού σου το οποίο θα λάβει αυτόματα αριθμό ηλεκτρονικού πρωτοκόλλου ο οποίος και θα σου κοινοποιηθεί ηλεκτρονικά.

Ναι, όλα τα παραπάνω, αυτονόητα για ένα σύγχρονο κράτος, είναι επιστημονική φαντασία για την Ελλάδα του 2012 και το ΤΕΕ, το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο της Ελλάδας, τρομάρα μας.
Και όταν (αν βέβαια) θα υλοποιηθούν, θα κοστίσουν 10 φορές παραπάνω απ' ό,τι αν τα αναλάμβανε ένας μηχανικός σαν κι εμάς, θα είναι πολύ λιγότερο λειτουργικό περιβάλλον όπως μας αποδεικνύει η πείρα μας.

----------


## ge_liakos

Αρχισα να το διαβάζω και απο τον ενθουσιασμό μου δεν εφτασα μέχρι το τέλος. Λέω για να το γράφει ο Χαρης κάποιο θαύμα θα έγινε. Και άρχισα να ψάχνω το σύστημα του ΤΕΕ... Ωσπου γύρισα να διαβάσω λεπτομέρειες και μόλις έφτασα στο τέλος ξύπνησα.

----------


## josif1976

Χάρη με το μαλακό διότι για μυθιστόρημα είσαι πολύ καλός.....Πάντως να έχουμε ανοιχτά τα αυτιά μας να το κοινοποιήσουμε όταν η Ελλάδα βρεθεί στο 2012

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω συνάδελφοι ότι φταίμε και εμείς που δεν έχουμε το όραμα, που δεν το κοινοποιούμε και τέλος, που δεν το απαιτούμε!

Θα έπρεπε μήπως να πούμε στους διοικούντες το ΤΕΕ, ότι αν τυχόν δεν υλοποιηθούν τα παραπάνω απολύτως εφικτά και σε σύντομο χρόνο εφαρμόσιμα, μέσα στη θητεία τους, να μην τολμήσουν να μας ζητήσουν ξανά την ψήφο τους;

Σαν άτομα ο καθένας χωριστά και σαν ομάδες μέσα από την παράταξη που υποστηρίζει ο καθένας ή το σύλλογο που συμμετέχει.

----------


## josif1976

Μαζί σου.....και συμπληρώνοντας αν μπορώ να πω οτι συμπληρώνω......να μην πληρώνουμε τα απαραίτητα στο ΤΕΕ μέχρι να ανοίξει το σύστημα.....πρέπει να ζοριστούν και αυτοί λίγο....έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## aspath

Καλημέρα κι από εμένα. Ομολογώ ότι για λίγο την πάτησα κι εγώ κι άρχισα να ψάχνω στο ΤΕΕ, μέχρι που σκέπφτηκα ότι ήταν πολύ καλό... Στο ΤΕΕ στην Πάτρα πάντως υπάρχει ένα θολό τοπίο σχετικά με τις αμοιβές. Μου είπαν ότι έχει απελευθερωθεί τελείως και ότι δεν καταθέτουμε συμφωνητικά. Αυτό τη μία μέρα. Την άλλα που ξαναπήρα για να σιγουρευτώ μου είπαν ότι ούτε αυτοί είναι σίγουροι. Πάντως στην πολεοδομία δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα. Απαιτούνται δηλ. οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές (τουλάχιστον για τις οικ. άδειες). Για τα αυθαίρετα όως τι ισχύει τελικα;

----------


## Xάρης

Πες τους να διαβάζουν το *e*************** για να ενημερωθούν.
Στο *σχετικό excel* μάλιστα που έφτιαξα με τη βοήθεια του Νίκου Κολυδά, φοροτεχνικού συμβούλου του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, είναι όλα καταγεγραμμένα και με αναφορές στη σχετική νομοθεσία.
Ετοιμάζω και ένα νέο excel με FAQ (Συνήθεις Ερωτήσεις).

Οι αμοιβές των μηχανικών συνάδελφε είναι ελεύθερα διαπραγματεύσιμες και μάλιστα πλέον δεν θα γίνεται κανένας έλεγχος από το ΤΕΕ για το ύψος της έκπτωσης.

Στην πολεοδομία ας διαβάσουν την σχετική νομοθεσία. Αυτό που πρέπει να ελέγχουν είναι να έχουν καταβληθεί οι εισφορές που υπολογίζονται βάσει των νόμιμων αμοιβών.

Επειδή όμως όλοι οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι περιμένουν να τους στείλουν εγκυκλίους τα Υπουργεία και δεν διαβάζουν τη νομοθεσία για να την εφαρμόσουν, αν και άγνοια του νόμου δεν δικαιολογείται για κανέναν, καλό θα ήταν να είμαστε απόλυτα ενήμεροι, εμείς οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες που έχουμε το ζόρι διότι δεν μπαίνει μήνας μπαίνει μήνας βγαίνει έστω αυτά τα 1.000¤ καθαρά.

----------


## aspath

Δυστηχώς το ίδιο (απαίτηση καταθέσεων αμοιβών) μου ζήτησαν και στην πολεοδομία Ζακύνθου. Τα ποσά βέβαια είναι μικρά, αλλά προσπάθησα να τους εξηγήσω ότι έχουν απελευθερωθεί οι αμοιβές και πως δεν είναι αναγκαίο. Μάταια. Τελικά τα κατάθεσα (δεν με πολυπείραξε βέβαια αλλά τέλος πάντων). Το θέμα όμως Χάρη είναι αυτό που λες. Ότι δηλ. αυτές τις εποχές δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να προσθέτουμε φόρους (ειδικά για εισοδήματα που δεν έχουμε). Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## Xάρης

Μιλήσατε με τον προϊστάμενο του τμήματος εκδόσεως αδειών της πολεοδομίας;
Αιτηθήκατε έγγραφης απάντησης για το θέμα αυτό;
Σας απάντησαν αρνητικά;
Αν ναι, απευθυνθήκατε στο συνήγορο του πολίτη;
Στείλατε στο ΤΕΕ και στον πρόεδρο αυτού τα σχετικά έγγραφα και συνημμένο το βίντεο με τις δηλώσεις του στην τηλεόραση (ΕΤ και ΣΚΑΪ) περί της απελευθέρωσης των αμοιβών;

Θα μου πείτε οι χρόνοι ήταν πιεστικοί. Έπρεπε να βγει η άδεια κι αυτά που μας λες Χάρη είναι πολυτέλειες.
Συμφωνώ μέχρι ένα σημείο.
Τι θα έκανα στη θέση σας.
Θα έκανα ότι μου ζητούσαν για να βγάλω την άδεια!
Μετά όμως θα προέβαινα σ' όλες τις ενέργειες που περιέγραψα παραπάνω, ώστε την επόμενη φορά να μην λειτουργήσω υπό την πίεση του χρόνου.

----------

